# C-Mango Lotion Bars



## Lindy (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi everyone - I decided to try my first lotion bar today and I did it 2 ways:

In a stick 







& in a bar






Thanks for the ideas everyone - I love this!!


----------



## Dixie (Apr 23, 2009)

I want one!!!! I gotta try this now, see what you've done!  :wink:


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 23, 2009)

They look great! So creamy and yummy looking!

Did you wrap the hearts in shrink wrap or saran wrap?


----------



## Lindy (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks Dixie!  They were so much fun and really easy.  You can so smell the bees wax in them too....yummy!

Ashley - thanks!  I used Saran Wrap and then those labels I bought from you...... 8)


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 23, 2009)

That looks terrific and if you need any gunea pigs..........I'm right here! LOL


----------



## topcat (Apr 23, 2009)

Gorgeous Lindy!  Lovely creamy colour and sooooo smooth - makes me want to get onto making some for me too :wink:   Thanks for the close-up of the ingredients list....

Tanya


----------



## Lindy (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks Pepper!

Tanya - thank you and your're welcome.... :? Seriously they are a lot of fun to make and they feel amazing!  I really like the stick because I can throw it into my purse and take with me.  I'm going to introduce them this weekend in Gibsons so I'm looking forward to the response there plus here at home next weekend!  I ordered some more ingredients and containers anticipating a strong demand for it.....I hope.... 8)


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

Looking good Lindy   

Kitn


----------



## Godiva (Apr 24, 2009)

Those look divine!  Is there a tut on this forum on how to make lotion bars?


----------



## LJA (Apr 24, 2009)

Lindy, those are beautiful!!!   :shock:


----------



## lsg (Apr 24, 2009)

Those are very professional looking.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

Just a tip Lindy , I find the E-ZEE wrap brand of cling wrap sticks better and closer to the tarts.A lot cheaper too. You can get it at wally world , comes with a dispenser that you can attach to the wall , makes it way easier to try to wrap those little lotion tarts.

Kitn


----------



## Jody (Apr 25, 2009)

Seen 'em up close and personal today.  Even got to try it.  Even went home with one. : )  Feels soooo good and smells great.  Love them.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 26, 2009)

Thank you everyone!  Kitn thank for the suggestion on the wrap I go check that out!

Yes - it's true - I got a visitor at the mall today!  Thanks for coming down there Jody!


----------



## Dixie (Apr 26, 2009)

Lindy do these come out of the mold easier than soap? I want to make some but don't have any molds and I was wondering if I poured them in those paper muffin cups if it would peel off easily?


----------



## SimplyE (Apr 26, 2009)

Lovely!  I love lotion bars, but I have yet to put them in a tube.  Less messy for sure!



			
				Dixie said:
			
		

> Lindy do these come out of the mold easier than soap? I want to make some but don't have any molds and I was wondering if I poured them in those paper muffin cups if it would peel off easily?



Dixie:  I don't think I would use a paper wrapper because you melt the oils and pour them hot into the mold.  I would imagine that paper would absorb the oils.  Do you have a silicone muffin mold?  A regular muffin tin might also work, just pop them in the freezer for a bit.  I find that lotion bars come out, in general, better than soaps.  Individual soap molds work great too!


----------



## Lindy (Apr 26, 2009)

Dixie I don't know about paper on these either - I used individual silicone cup cake molds and they came out super easy! I totally agree with Simply E with the comments.

Simply E - people seem to really like the push-up tubes - they love the idea of being able to carry your lotion with you in your purse to use whenever- whereever....Actaully I have to admit I do too!  Mine is sitting in my purse....


----------



## SimplyE (Apr 26, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Simply E - people seem to really like the push-up tubes - they love the idea of being able to carry your lotion with you in your purse to use whenever- whereever....Actaully I have to admit I do too!  Mine is sitting in my purse....



Yeah, I made mine without the push up and just plastic wrap.  It just gets messy without a way to keep it in some sort of container.  I just keep meaning to buy the push up or twist up, like you did!  I think the push up are great for the airplane, too!  No liquid lotion.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

I used my mini muffin tins as molds, they pop right out.


----------



## SimplyE (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey Lindy, what size of tubes did you use, and do you like that size?


----------



## Lindy (Apr 26, 2009)

Simply E - I used the 2.5 oz sticks and yes I really like that size.  In fact I order a couple dozen more in anticipation of strong sales for this one.....and yeah I really like the no muss - no fuss idea....


----------



## heartsong (Apr 29, 2009)

*x*

  i'd like to be the 1st to volunteer to be a test subject, but i see they beat me to it!  LOL!

great job, lindy, and the packaging is superb!

monet


----------



## Lindy (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank you Monet!


----------

